# Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!



## Pilkman (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo! #h

Hab gerade gelesen, dass der alte Karpfenweltrekord aus dem Raduta keinen Bestand mehr haben soll, weil ein englischer Karpfenangler namens Nick Massey in einem kleinen französischen See ("Paquier des Graviers") mit nur 11 Hektar Größe einen Karpfen mit dem Gewicht von 37,650 Kilogramm überlisten konnte; der Radutaweltrekord soll ja ein Gewicht von 37,280 Kilo gehabt haben.

Mal schauen, wann weitere Infos oder Photos im Netz zu finden sind... #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Boooah wenn das stimmt, dann ist das schon ein Trüffelscheinchen!!!! Foootooooo´s!!!!


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Ich glaube sogar, dass es sich um ein Trüfelsch*w*einchen handelt...:q


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube sogar, dass es sich um ein Trüfelsch*w*einchen handelt...:q




|supergri|supergri|supergri ....  #6

die Fotos  würd ich ja auch gern sehen....  |bla:


----------



## BigBaitrunner (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hi Pilka,

Nein, hab noch nix gehört von neuen Weltrekord !!! Würde ein Foto gern sehen !!!

lg nash_man


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Jede Wette, das die Tommies den see jetzt für Jahre bekagern, die armen Fische...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube sogar, dass es sich um ein Trüfelsch*w*einchen handelt...:q



JAJA ich hab das "w" vergessen...... Ohne Worte....!  :q  :m


----------



## Pilkman (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Jede Wette, das die Tommies den see jetzt für Jahre bekagern, die armen Fische...



Hab gerade gesehen, dass bei Cipro.de das Thema auch gerade behandelt wird und es gibt da ein Posting von Christoph Schultz, welches ein bißchen mehr Licht in die Sache bringt. Er schreibt da, dass dieser See ein kommerzielles Gewässer ist und dass dieser bereits für über ein Jahr im voraus ausgebucht ist und war. Außerdem berichtet er von einem "Kampf" zwischen zwei konkurrierenden Gewässern um den größten Fisch usw. usw. ... klingt alles sehr unschön. #d 

Bin heute nur beim Stöbern auf der Fisch&Fang-Homepage auf die reisserische Schlagzeile aufmerksam geworden... "Karpfenweltrekord geknackt" klingt doch super, nä?


----------



## robertb (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Bin ja gespannt welche Baitfirma sich diesmal mit dem Fisch rühmt.
Wenn ich an den spanischen Rekordkarpfen denke, der 3 Tage rumgekarrt und in einem Wasserbecken mit ner Horde Aale zu "bewundern" war ... :v


----------



## darth carper (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Mich beeindruckt ein Riesenkarpfen nicht mehr als ein kleiner Fisch, am Ende sind es doch alles Karpfen.
Dieses unsägliche "nur ein großer Fisch zählt" geht mir schon lange auf den Sack.
Man muß nicht alles nachmachen was aus England kommt. Dort zählen wirklich oft nur die großen Fische, weil man sich damit einen Namen machen und ein Sponsoring bekommen kann. Bei den Preisen für Gerät und die Angelkarten dort, kein Wunder.
Weil viele Engländer schnell große Fische fangen wollen, was in England nicht jedem möglich ist, weil viele Großfischgewässer einfach irrsinnig lange Wartelisten haben, ist in den letzten jahren eine Art Völkerwanderung zu den kommerziellen Gewässern in Frankreich entstanden.
Zuerst haben sie versucht französische Fische in englische Gewässer einzusetzen (welche natürlich nicht legal entnommen und importiert wurden), was aber, seitdem sich in England und Frankreich ein großer Widerstand dagegen gebildet hat, wieder abgenommen hat und sie lieber gleich nach Frankreich fahren.
Gewässer und Reiseanbieter schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Man braucht noch nicht einmal sein eigenes Gerät oder Köder mitbringen, viele Veranstalter stellen das vor Ort.
Manche Gewässer sind so klein und trotzdem so voll mit Fisch, daß man nie und nimmer von einem natürlichen Bestand sprechen kann. Trotzdem werden immer wieder riesige Karpfen dort gefangen. Da fragt man sich schon woher diese Fische kommen bzw. in welchem anderen Gewässer diese Fische jetzt fehlen.


----------



## carper_83 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jirko (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

hallöli markus #h

eiwei, wat für´n moosrücken #6... bin zwar kein "carphunter", aber bei 37.65kg musste ich mal luschern kommen ... pics sollen in näxter zeit hier zu finden sein #h


----------



## Pilkman (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin zwar kein "carphunter", aber bei 37.65kg musste ich mal luschern kommen  ...



Ja, ja, Jirko... bei schwer beleibten Fischen kannst Du einfach nicht wegschauen, nää?   :q


----------



## Soxl (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hoi,

wen die ersten Pics schon vorher interessieren klickt mal auf die Links... 

Wasserschwein 1 
Wasserschwein 2 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## sebastian (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

OMG ! Erinnert irgendwie an einen Zementsack, lang kann man den nicht halten 
echt arg !


----------



## robertb (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Weis zufällig jemand wie lange der Bursche ist ? Interessiert mich mehr wie das Rekordgewicht...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Ich sehe nicht mal sponsor-shirt, keine boilie-tüte, der kerl macht was falsch *langweilich*


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Weis zufällig jemand wie lange der Bursche ist ? Interessiert mich mehr wie das Rekordgewicht...



Mich interessiert mehr, wo der Fisch vor seinem jetzigen Ruhm schwamm... |kopfkrat  #h  #q  und wie schwer er da war, das sieht nämlich schwer nach "Boiliewampe" aus... |supergri


----------



## robertb (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Gug mal hier 
laut Cipro das gleiche Gewässer. Rechts unten das letzte Bild da hat er noch keine Wampe  |supergri


----------



## gregory duveau (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

hi , das ist der offizielbekantte weltrekord , wer weiss ob es nicht, vorher schon grössere gab , die geheim gehalten wurden , damit die angler ruhe an ihrem see hatten #q .


rede nur aus erfahrung , da mein partner auch ein schönen gefangen hatte , leider haben wir es rumerzählt und schon gut besucht , war sie die schöne stelle #t


----------



## Hoad (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Gug mal hier
> laut Cipro das gleiche Gewässer. Rechts unten das letzte Bild da hat er noch keine Wampe |supergri


also ich find die nette dame mit dem karpfen interessanter |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				Hoad schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find die nette dame mit dem karpfen interessanter |supergri



hab ich mir auch grad gedacht !   |supergri
ist ja echt ein Wahnsinnsfisch..... #6
aber wenn ich das so lese...kommerzielle Gewässer....jahrelang ausgebucht.... uswusw.... #d   
sind das quasi die "put & take Seen der besser betuchten" ???
will keinem auf die Füße treten..... aber was ich da so alles lese...  #c
zum Glück überhaupt nix für mich ... aber jedem das seine ... :m


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Das grenzt ja schon an Sodomie! |supergri

 Ach ja, der Karpfen ist auch ganz nett...


----------



## No Kill CARP (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Nicht schlecht das Dämchen mit dem carp!


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Ob dem Fisch das gefallen hat immer so rumgereicht zu werdenfür die Foto's...?


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Ja wo hat denn der Karpfen seinen Schwanz stecken bei der Dame? Was'n das?

edit bei rob....sorry aber ihr könnt die dame ja auch via link bewundernlg rob


----------



## sunny (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube sogar, dass es sich um ein Trüfelsch*w*einchen handelt...:q



Also, wenn du schon Sylverpasi auf sein vergessenes "w" hinweist, solltest du Trüffel wenigstens mit doppel "f" schreiben. |supergri  |supergri 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Ja so ein Mist, wenn man selbst Legasteniker ist. Weise nie auf Fehler hin, hast du selbst noch welche drin...|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## ex-elbangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

gerstmichel, ma gucken wie lange dein Bild noch da ist.


----------



## No Kill CARP (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Wiso ist doch schön oder|supergri


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Das Bild stammt ja aus dem Link... Da kann ich nix zu...


----------



## Rig (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Yaahiii, Soxl!

Für den Kescher definitiv too much! Aber hey sehr schöiner Carpus deliciös!!!
Träum... selbst die Enkel dieses Karpfens dürften schon schön ausgewachsen sein! |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild stammt ja aus dem Link... Da kann ich nix zu...



Doch, du hättst das da lassen sollen |rotwerden - da kann man(n) so schöne Anspielungen machen!  |supergri 
Nen Aal wäre in diesem Falle aber noch pikanter gewesen als der Karpfen!


----------



## sammycr65 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Den hätte man wahrscheinlich gar nicht gesehen!#t

"hörsofortaufsozudenkenundhaudirselberinsgesicht"|smash:

Männers, jetzt ma in echt!

Von dem Mädel mal abgesehen: was findet Ihr so toll an diesen
fetten, monströsen, unförmigen, übezüchteten Viechern???
Ich als 08/15 Angler vertehe den Hype nicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Die Frage ist doch: kampfen die noch richtig oder hakt man da nur noch einen Kartoffelsack?

Also ich mag Karpfen immer dann besonders  #6 , wenn die ihre biologische Verwandschaft zu sowas wie einem Sailfish noch kennen ...


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Also ich bin eh nicht so für's Wettkampfangeln und Rekorde jagen...#c 

Ich möchte die Fische, die ich fange, und das sind weißgott nicht viele :c , dann auch essen. Und so ein überfettes Teil kann doch nicht mehr schmecken...;+ 

Ne ne, 'ne (Meer-)Forelle macht doch da mehr her, auch was den Drill betrifft, oder?


----------



## doggie (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hallo,

Mal so ne Frage von einem "Nicht-Carper":

IST ES SCHWIERIG SOLCH EINEN GROßEN KARPFEN ZU FANGEN?

These 1: Es gibt wenige Karpfen in dieser Größenordnung ® schwierig

These 2: Drill: Wahrscheinlich ist der Karpfen relativ alt (in der Bundesliga spielen auch keine 80 jährigen ®  nicht so schwierig

These 3: Überlisten: Ein Karpfen dieser Größenordnung muss mehr fressen als kleinere Karpfen ® nicht so schwierig


Was sagt Ihr zu meinen Thesen? Falsch oder richtig, andere Thesen? #c 

Grüße!


doggie


----------



## ex-elbangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Das sind irgendwie blöde Thesen die Du da aufstellst.


----------



## doggie (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Stimmt, jetzt wo ich mir Deine Antwort so durchlese muss ich sagen, dass ich Dein Niveau nicht halten kann!!!|kopfkrat

PS: Zumal Du auch noch beherrscht, wie man Haken schreibt!!!


----------



## MrTom (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Mal so ne Frage von einem "Nicht-Carper":
> 
> IST ES SCHWIERIG SOLCH EINEN GROßEN KARPFEN ZU FANGEN?


Das grundlegende Problem ist erst einmal ein Gewässer mit so einem Fisch zu finden 
in einem Gewässer mit normalem oder hohem Angeldruck würde der Fisch dann auch regelmässig gefangen werden


----------



## ex-elbangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Das hat nix mit mit meinen Niveau zu tun.

Ich denke einfach, das man das nicht so pauschal sagen kann,

es gibt sicherlich große Karpfen die sich rankurbeln lassen wie einen nassen Sack,
wiederum gibt es kleinere Karpfen, wo man denkt, boa was ist das für ein Riese.

Ob so ein Karpfen wirklich mehr Nahrung zu sich nimmt(er wächst nicht mehr,oder nicht mehr so schnell.)

er ist erfahrener als die kleineren,(er ist nicht umsonst so groß geworden)


----------



## ex-elbangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, jetzt wo ich mir Deine Antwort so durchlese muss ich sagen, dass ich Dein Niveau nicht halten kann!!!|kopfkrat
> 
> PS: Zumal Du auch noch beherrscht, wie man Haken schreibt!!!


 

Hast Du irgendein Problem????


----------



## doggie (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nix mit mit meinen Niveau zu tun.
> 
> Ich denke einfach, das man das nicht so pauschal sagen kann,
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ex-Elbangler,

Sieh an, es geht auch mit Argumenten zu antworten.

Ich wollte es ja gar nicht pauschal sagen, darum habe ich nach Eueren Thesen gefragt!

Es freut mich, dass ich Dich bezüglich des Drills mit meiner dummen These überzeugen konnte.

Der Energiebedarf ist bei einem solch großen Fisch definitv höher, als bei einem kleinerem Fisch. Mit dem abschlossenem Wachstum hat das nichts zu tun.

Grüße!

doggie

PS: Der Plural (Mehrzahl) von Papst ist Päpste.


----------



## ex-elbangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

@doggie

Ich freu mich das Du auch meine anderen Posting´s liest,

Als ich geschrieben hab, das sind blöde Thesen, war dies nicht persönlich gemeint.


*Es freut mich, dass ich Dich bezüglich des Drills mit meiner* *dummen These überzeugen konnte.[*QUOTE][/QUOTE] 


Mit deiner These konntest Du mich nicht überzeugen, ich habe mich(leider)
verkehrt ausgedrückt.

Ich wollt sagen jeder Fisch ist, verhält sich anders im Drill.


----------



## Big Fins (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hab hier mal ein anderes Sportwasserschwein, sowas würd mir schon eher Spaß machen als so'ne Hängebauchsau.




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=767494


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Boah, wenn die Karauschen in unserem Löschteich auch so riesig werden...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

@plaa Sawai
Was ist denn das für eine Sorte? ich dachte die goldenen sind noch größer ...  :g


----------



## Big Fins (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

hehe, ja ich wollte hier nicht gleich das große Viech reinhauen, will ja nicht für Hobbyaufgaben verantwortlich sein :c:c:q 
Aber bitte, Du wolltest es ja unbedingt (110kg)


----------



## Soxl (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hoi,

da das Interesse ja doch recht gross ist  - noch ein paar Daten, alles ohne Gewähr  :m 

Das tatsächliche Gew. lag offenbar bei 37,72 kg - das Tier hört auf hübschen Namen "Scarfish". 

Der Fänger wurde ja bereits genannt, es war übrigens sein allererster Karpfen den er im Ausland fangen durfte, sein "PB" lag davor bei etwas über 12 kg :g 


> Bin ja gespannt welche Baitfirma sich diesmal mit dem Fisch rühmt.


Elite Baits, "Ocean Fruit"


> Da fragt man sich schon woher diese Fische kommen bzw. in welchem anderen Gewässer diese Fische jetzt fehlen.


 und 





> Mich interessiert mehr, wo der Fisch vor seinem jetzigen Ruhm schwamm...


Weiss was Ihr meint, und es gibt diese Praktiken leider. _Dieser_ Fisch jedenfalls schwimmt seit mehr als fünf Jahren im gleichen Tümpel und hatte bei Übernahme durch den jetztigen Pächter knapp 25 kg - übrigens hatte auch Frank Warwick schon diesen Fisch auf der Matte, ist auch auf irgendeiner DVD zu bewundern... 


> das ist der offizielbekantte weltrekord


Sagen/Schreiben wir mal so: Es ist momentan der vermutlich schwerste evidenzierte Karpfen, der mit 'ner Angel gefangen wurde und dessen Gewicht man glauben kann (gab übrigens sechs Zeugen). Ob da was "offiziell" wird, bezweifle ich - meines Wissens hat die IGFA (wer sonst sollte einen WR anerkennen?) einen Passus in ihren Rules, der ein Problem mit "Haarmontagen" hat...

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## anguilla (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Also ich find das einfach nur pervers!  :v 

Da hat der Mensch sich den Karpfen wie sein Hausschwein fett gefüttert und freut sich nun seines Fanges... #d 

sorry, aber da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis! Das hat auch mit Angeln nix mehr zu tun!


----------



## Robin90 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Na alter Schalter den Drill will ich ja nicht so gerne haben dann kann ich ja Wasserski fahren 
Aber ein wunderschöner Fisch oder?


----------



## Big Fins (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				Soxl schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen/Schreiben wir mal so: Es ist momentan der vermutlich schwerste evidenzierte Karpfen, der mit 'ner Angel gefangen wurde und dessen Gewicht man glauben kann (gab übrigens sechs Zeugen). Ob da was "offiziell" wird, bezweifle ich - meines Wissens hat die IGFA (wer sonst sollte einen WR anerkennen?) einen Passus in ihren Rules, der ein Problem mit "Haarmontagen" hat..



Das trifft aber auch nur auf Europa zu bzw den Spiegler.


----------



## Erik90 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hallo,
also ich find den nur riesig!
Ich find kleinere karpfen schöner!
Ich muss ein bisschen anguilla zustimmen, ich find das hat nix mit weltrekord zutun wenn ich über jahre den Karpfen wie ein schwein futtere um in dann zu "angeln".
Da kann ich auch sagen ich hab den Weltrekord für den größten Aal, wenn ich Drei Aale Operieren lasse, das es dann ein 300cm aal ist! Das ist irgentwie das gleiche Prinzip!
Gruß erik


----------



## Soxl (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hoi Heiko #h 



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Das trifft aber auch nur auf Europa zu bzw den Spiegler.


Was konkret? Die IGFA-Rules? ;+ 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Big Fins (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hallo Soxl, also die größten Karpfen kommen nicht aus Europa, sondern aus Asien. Weltrekordkarpfen gibt es sicher auch hier, aber dann nur als Spiegler.
Ich will auch ganix madig machen, respeckt vor großen Eurocarps. Es gibt aber wahre Karpfenmonster eigentlich nur in Asien. Wenn auch nicht grad Spiegler.
Aber wenn man allgemein Karpfen sagt, zähl ich mal einfach den Siamese Giant Carp ( Beitrag 45 und 48 ) dazu #6.


----------



## Soxl (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hoi,

ok - meine Ausdrucksweise war unpräzise - ich meinte *Cyprinus carpio*, ein völlig anderer Fisch als der von Dir ins Spiel gebrachte Catlocarpio siamensis. 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Rig (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Na so was,

ich lese hier negative Untertöne in Euren Konversationen: 
Seid nett zueinander und nutzt die Zeit lieber zum große Karpfen fangen anstatt Euch anzunölen... das Wetter ist schön und wenn ich mir hier die 
Buildn alle so anschaue, glaub ich haben wir gar keinen Grund dazu so schlecht gelaunte Statements untereinander zu verbreiten#6

Grüße von jemand der jetzt seine Sachen packt und an den See fährt,-bääätsch! (Die Großen warten...:q )


----------



## sebastian (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hapuniert ?
Ich mein wie kriegt den ein einziger Mann aus dem Wasser mit einer Angel ?



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, ja ich wollte hier nicht gleich das große Viech reinhauen, will ja nicht für Hobbyaufgaben verantwortlich sein :c:c:q
> Aber bitte, Du wolltest es ja unbedingt (110kg)


----------



## Big Fins (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Nee war auch garnicht bös gemeint von mir, keine Bange. Ist ja auch nix in die Richtung gekommen, von keinem von uns.
Aber Karpfen ist eben ein etwas weit gefächeter Name, Spiegelkarpfen hätts auch getan .

*EDIT*
Sebastian, die Leute da stehen nicht nur doof in Gegend rum und gaffen, sondern packen bei der Landung als erste an, weil da jeder weiß, das so ein Drill sehr erschöpfend ist, für beide (Fisch und Fänger) das war bei mir nicht anders.
Und Harpune, nicht wirklich :q


----------



## sebastian (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

JA ABER 100Kg schau dir mal die Rute an die der in der Hand hat die is ja ur dünn.


----------



## Marcus van K (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Moinsen Männers,

Ist ja wirklich brachial der Karpfen.
Nun mal ne andere Frage an die Experten und an die nicht Experten die es trotzdem wissen, wie ALT mag der sein?


----------



## Soxl (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hoi,

@ Heiko


> ...Spiegelkarpfen hätts auch getan


Auch Cyprinus carpio bringt nach wie vor Schuppenkarpfen hervor, oder?

Der Vergleich (jedenfalls in "Rekordbüchern) zwischen Cyprinus carpio und Catlocarpio siamensis in Grösse und Gewicht ist wie ein Vergleich zwischen einer Flussbarbe (Barbus barbus) und einer Hundsbarbe (Barbus meridionalis) - einfach irrrelevant, da genetisch andere Tiere  

@ Marcus
Welcher? Der auch in Europa eingebürgerte, oder der Asiate? 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Big Fins (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Öhm, wie kommst denn auf den Holzweg ;+
Die Spiegler stammen schließlich vom Schuppi ab und die kommen ursprünglich aus Asien. Da beides Karpfen sind, werden sie nicht so Artverschieden sein wie es die latein Namen bezeichnen. Werden schon nen gemeinsamen 'Vorfisch' haben. Wenn Du erlaubst laß es auch mal gut sein, auch wenn Du noch soviele latein Namen weißt #h.
Vom Alter würd ich mal schätzen ca15 Jahre, die wachsen da relativ schnell, haben ja das ganze Jahr Warmwasser ( falls Du den genetisch anderen Schuppi meinst :q )


----------



## Soxl (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hoi Du Experte,

ich lass es doch gerne gut sein - schon gar nicht möcht' ich mit Dir d'rüber diskutieren wer hier auf'm Holzweg ist  #h 

G, Soxl


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Ist mir einerlei wenn du beide weisst!

15 Jahre ist ja schon nicht schlecht!

Inwiefern denn Warmwasser? Bei den Franzosen gibt es doch sicher auch mal n Winter mit Minus Temperaturen!? Jetzt erzählt mir nicht, dass die seen dort auch noch beheitzt sind!?


----------



## Merlinrs (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Er meint Thailand mit dem warmen Wasser weil Riesenkarpfen in Europa nicht vorkommen.

Das Alter von so einen Karpfen zu bestimmen ohne den See zu kennen ist unmöglich.
Weil ein Karpen im großen Gewässer schneller wachsen wird als in einen kleinen genauso
wichtig ist natürlich die Nahrung.Daher würde ich sehr grob schätzen auf 20-40 Jahre wenn nicht sogar älter.


----------



## fischerwahn (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

..der hier soll das rekordgewicht von 41,30kg bzw. 91,05lbs gehabt haben (gefangen in bosnien/herzegovina)

wenn nicht ist es allemal ein hammer karpfen


----------



## harti911 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				fischerwahn schrieb:
			
		

> ..der hier soll das rekordgewicht von 41,30kg bzw. 91,05lbs gehabt haben (gefangen in bosnien/herzegovina)
> 
> wenn nicht ist es allemal ein hammer karpfen


 
Der wurde aber mit einem Netz gefangen...


----------



## Mr.Teeq (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

kann mal bitte einer ein bild von dem neuen rekordkarpfen über den es hier geht einstellen? weil die beiden links kann ich irgendwie nicht öffnen  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

will das schweinchen auch mal sehen


----------



## Tyron (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Ich will jetzt auch n pic von dem monster sehen....


----------



## robertb (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

In dem Forum steht er auf der Startseite :Klick 

Bild vom Brummer als extra Link :


Klick


----------



## Tyron (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Forum steht er auf der Startseite :Klick
> 
> Bild vom Brummer als extra Link :
> 
> ...


 
Was für ein Fisch: WAHNSINN|uhoh:


----------



## Mr.Teeq (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

was ein schweinchen!!! da der fänger ja höchstwarscheinlich catch and release betreibt schwimmt der fisch wohl immernoch in dem gewässer rum, und somit werden da wohl für die nächsten paar jahre einige angler mehr sitzen   .....


----------



## dropback (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				Mr.Teeq schrieb:
			
		

> ...da der fänger ja höchstwarscheinlich catch and release betreibt schwimmt der fisch wohl immernoch in dem gewässer rum, ...


Hätte er den Fisch nicht zurückgesetzt würde er jetzt mit dem Gesicht nach unten im See treiben...:q :q :q


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Was für ein Schwein... 

den Burschen hätt ich mir schön blau gemacht. mhhhhhhhhhhhh lecker :q


----------



## harti911 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Schwein...
> 
> den Burschen hätt ich mir schön blau gemacht. mhhhhhhhhhhhh lecker :q


 
Na Mahlzeit!!! Davon mal abgesehen, dass ich nie einen Karpfen essen würde, schmeckt ein Karpfen in der Größenordnung bestimmt nicht mehr!!! :v


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Mahlzeit!!! Davon mal abgesehen, dass ich nie einen Karpfen essen würde, schmeckt ein Karpfen in der Größenordnung bestimmt nicht mehr!!! :v



Vor allem bei dieser Hochleistungs-Boilie-Diät...  :m

Franzerl hat sein Posting aber auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Außerdem bräuchte er mindestens ein ganzes AB-Treffen um die Menge zu bewältigen!  :m


----------



## rob (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

petri dem fänger!ist schon gewaltig der fisch....!
der see tut mir auch leid,aber wenn es ein kommerzieller ist,dürfte sich der besitzer jetzt freuen.
lg rob


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Franzerl hat sein Posting aber auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint...


 
|supergri Glaubst Du???|supergri


----------



## BadPoldi (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> petri dem fänger!ist schon gewaltig der fisch....!
> der see tut mir auch leid,aber wenn es ein kommerzieller ist,dürfte sich der besitzer jetzt freuen.
> lg rob



hi,

das ist das problem bei rekordkarpfen es muß das gewässer angegeben werden sonst wird der rekord nicht offiziel.

der in-offizielle rekord liegt meines wissen  auch höher, aber derjenige will oder wollte das gewässer nicht bekannt geben, was ich auch irgendwie verstehen kann...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri Glaubst Du???|supergri



Ich hab mit dem Franzerl noch nicht zusammen gefischt, aber aus seinen bisherigen Postings konnte man eine Einstellung erkennen, die in Richtung einer selektiven Fischentnahme ging. Wie sich das in diesem konkreten imaginären Fall in der Praxis wirklich dargestellt hätte, kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber gegen eine sinnvolle Verwertung eines solchen Wasserschweines - muss man ja ganz ehrlich so sagen - in der Küche sprechen doch einige Punkte. :m


----------



## harti911 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*

Hi Leute,

also ich muss gestehen, der neue Rekordkarpfen ist echt nicht übel! Ich selbst habe auch schon mal einen sehr großen Karpfen gefangen. Das Foto ist leider von schlechter Qualität, aber seht es euch doch einfach mal selber an!


Nun Fragt ihr euch bestimmt, warum ich so blass bin auf dem Bild!? Ganz einfach, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch sehr kaputt von dem Drill!



Leute, Spaß muss sein!!! :q :q :q


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mit dem Franzerl noch nicht zusammen gefischt, aber aus seinen bisherigen Postings konnte man eine Einstellung erkennen, die in Richtung einer selektiven Fischentnahme ging. Wie sich das in diesem konkreten imaginären Fall in der Praxis wirklich dargestellt hätte, kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber gegen eine sinnvolle Verwertung eines solchen Wasserschweines - muss man ja ganz ehrlich so sagen - in der Küche sprechen doch einige Punkte. :m


 
Ich glaube auch daas Franzl die richtige Einstellung hat was die Fischentnahme betrifft. War ja auch nur Spass, wegen seiner aus mehreren Posts rauszulesenden "Essliebe"! Darum auch die |supergri |supergri 
OK?

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenweltrekord mit 37,650 Kilo!*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> ... OK? ...



Na klar HEWAZA. :m

Mit Franzerl´s Essleidenschaft ist´s aber wirklich lustig... wenn ich mich noch an seine Threads a´la "Hier kocht der Chef" erinnere oder andere Sachen... :q :q :q


----------

